# 4k UHD Blurays



## Ferix2x (7. Dezember 2016)

Kann mir jemand einen guten uhd bluray empfehlen? Mit guter 4k Bild. Habe einen 55 Zoll tv mit HDR und die xbox one s zum gucken.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. Dezember 2016)

wenn du bereits die one zum schauen von uhd blue ray hast, wozu.brauchst du dann nich einen player?


----------



## Cinnayum (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube er meint einen Film, den es schon in 4K gibt  .


----------



## EX-Buzz (7. Dezember 2016)

Hier, da kannst du  nachschauen, welche Filme für dich infrage kommen..... wenn du uns schon mit diesem übermaß an Informationen überflutest

LMGTFY

4K Filme - Alle Ultra HD Filme im Uberblick


----------



## Ferix2x (7. Dezember 2016)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Hier, da kannst du  nachschauen, welche Filme für dich infrage kommen..... wenn du uns schon mit diesem übermaß an Informationen überflutest
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> 4K Filme - Alle Ultra HD Filme im Uberblick


Ich wollte aber einen Film wo man sieht den Unterschied zwischen 4k und Full HD, sowie bei 3D Blurays wo der Effekt bei manchen besser Rüber kommt als bei anderen.

Auf der Seite steht auch das nicht jede uhd bluray auch HDR unterstützt...

Neue Pro*duk*tio*nen wer*den aber immer mehr mit erwei*ter*tem Farb*raum und vor allem mit HDR (High Dyna*mic Ran*ge) auf*ge*zeich*net. Die 4K Fil*me der Zukunft wer*den detail*reich, kon*trast*reich und haben ein Farb*spek*trum, wel*ches bis*her noch nie auf einem Fern*se*her zu sehen war.
Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Dezember 2016)

The Maze Run*ner – Gedreht in 2K und 5K mit einem 4K DI
The Ama*zing Spi*der-Man 2 – Gedreht in 35mm mit einem 4K DI
Chap*pie – Gedreht in 5K mit einem 4K DI
Han*cock – Gedreht in 35mm mit einem 4K DI
Salt – Gedreht in 35mm mit einem 4K DI
Die Schlümp*fe 2 – Gedreht in 4K mit einem 4K DI
The Expen*da*bles 3 – Gedreht in 4K und 5K mit 4K DI
Sica*rio – Gedreht in 4K mit 4K DI

Diese Filme wurden in wenigstens 4K Gedreht und sind "echte" 4K Filme 
es mag sicher noch mehr geben aber ich kenne natürlich nicht alle
Viele andere sind zwar in 4K gedreht(trotzdem nicht alle die als solche Verkauft werden) aber bei der Digital Intermediate (DI) nur in 2K bereitgestellt.
Wenn du allerdings einen Werbefilm wie im Einzelhandel suchst da musst du nur 2 sekunden googeln.

HDR ist nicht nur ein Standard( Min. HDR 10) sondern auch ein Überbegriff. Viele Hersteller viele Versionen. Einzig sie müssen den HDR 10 "Definition" erfüllen den auch die 4K Bluray haben.
High Defintion Rendering ist aus der Fotografie bekannt wird aber vielfälltig eingesetzt.
!GROB gesagt! 
Ein Unterbelichtetes Bild/ Ein Normalbelichtetes Bild/ Und ein Überbelichtetes Bild werden zusammen gefügt(Digital)
So ist das bei einer Vernünftigen Kamera.
Beim TV ziemlich ähnlicher Ablauf.
Wenn dein TV Hersteller sagt Der TV kann (H)igh (D)efinition (R)endering muss er auch wenigstens HDR 10 efüllen. Genau wie die 4K Blu Ray, die diesen im Normalfall mitbringen sollte.

Ich hab jetzt viel gesagt und hoffe deine Antwort ist dabei, weil so richtig verstehe ich nicht was du suchst.

Und wichtig alle Geräte müssen wenigstens den HDMI 2.0a Standard haben auch die HDMI Kabel. 
Informiere dich ganz genau über deine Geräte. So richtig "feste Standards" scheint es noch nicht detailliert zu geben. Bei Sony heißt es z.B. Dolby Vision. und übertifft wohl den HDR "standard" leicht


----------



## EX-Buzz (7. Dezember 2016)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Ich wollte aber einen Film wo man sieht den Unterschied zwischen 4k und Full HD, sowie bei 3D Blurays wo der Effekt bei manchen besser Rüber kommt als bei anderen.
> 
> Auf der Seite steht auch das nicht jede uhd bluray auch HDR unterstützt...
> 
> ...




Dann musst du auch deine Frage mal konkretisieren, sind ja kein Hellseher hier.

Einfacher wäre es zu wissen, welchen TV du hast um zu sagen, ob das zertifiziertes HDR drin steckt wie Dolby Vision od. HDR10 ..... es gibt auch bei den billigen Geräten von Samsung eine Art HDR, die wird aber auf einem 8bit Panel realisiert, wobei es hier zu abstrichen kommt, das aber nur nebenbei.

@Lonemaster

DolbyVison = 12bit = 68 Mrd Farbe / dynamische Metadaten
HDR10 = 10 bit = 1 Mrd Farben / statische Metadaten


----------



## Ferix2x (7. Dezember 2016)

55uh6509 von lg

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Dezember 2016)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Ich wollte aber einen Film wo man sieht den Unterschied zwischen 4k und Full HD, sowie bei 3D Blurays wo der Effekt bei manchen besser Rüber kommt als bei anderen.



Nach Angabe scheint dein TV-Gerät HDR10  zu unterstützen UHD-Filme tuen dies auch! aber das wusstest du bestimmt selbst.
Meine Frage an dich!

1.Möchtest du einen indirekten Vergleich selbst machen indem du zwischen 4K und "Full-HD" hin und her schaltest.
Wüsste nicht das dies möglich ist 4K Fernseher und Material sind und bleiben 4K

2.Oder willst du einen 2. Aufbau mit einer Full-HD Blu-Ray zusätzlich anschliesen. Diese Würde Vom TV-Gerät Dann auch auf die 4k-Bildpunktzahl hoch gerechnet!
   Dazu kann ich nur sagen das es dann auf einige dinge ankommt ob der Unterschied gut sichtbar ist. Also schon auf meinem 40" UHD  ist er zu erkennen.


Liegt es an mir...?
Sag doch mal was genau du WIE in welcher weise vergleichen willst Sprich was du vorhast?
Bei einem einzelnen Film, mit einer Anzeige und einem Abspielgerät weiß ich nicht wie du UHD und HD Vergleichen möchtest wie hoch der Qualitätsunterschied liegt
bei den richtigen Komponenten giebt es einen das weiß ich mehr versteh ich grad nich

Könnte es sein das ich der jenige bin der nix rallt? Bitte sagt mir jemand wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Ferix2x (7. Dezember 2016)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Nach Angabe scheint dein TV-Gerät HDR10  zu unterstützen UHD-Filme tuen dies auch! aber das wusstest du bestimmt selbst.
> Meine Frage an dich!
> 
> 1.Möchtest du einen indirekten Vergleich selbst machen indem du zwischen 4K und "Full-HD" hin und her schaltest.
> ...


Ich wollte nur eine Empfehlung haben. Die wohl beste uhd bluray. Mir wurde zb. Als ich mir einen 3D TV gekauft hatte der Film Avatar in 3D empfohlen. 

Der Film sollte also HDR und 4k haben.

Dachte mir vlt. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Dezember 2016)

The Maze Runner – Gedreht in 2K und 5K mit einem 4K DI(nur teil 1)
The Amazing Spider-Man 2 – Gedreht in 35mm mit einem 4K DI
Chappie – Gedreht in 5K mit einem 4K DI
Hancock – Gedreht in 35mm mit einem 4K DI
Salt – Gedreht in 35mm mit einem 4K DI
Die Schlümpfe 2 – Gedreht in 4K mit einem 4K DI
The Expendables 3 – Gedreht in 4K und 5K mit 4K DI
Sicario – Gedreht in 4K mit 4K DI

Die Beste giebt es nicht- tut mir leid
Kann es auch gar nicht es  kommt auf viele Faktoren an,Abspielgerät, Anzeige Gerät,Mach art des Films. Ein Animationsfilm(Avatar) ist etwas ganz anderes als ein Real gedrehter Film,
AMI´s Nutzen gerne eine sehr Milchige Darstellung Europäische er klar!
Bei den Amis kann es in langsamen Szenen zum Ruckeln kommen durch die Vorherige 50-60 Hertz Produktion dafür sind bewegungen schärfer. 
Europäische Ruckeln nicht so bei langsammeren Szenen aber die bewegungsschärfe ist geringer. 
Und selbst das alles wird noch durch die Einstellung an deinen Geräten beeinflusst und vlt egalisiert.
Wenn ein Verkäufer dir sagt ein Film ist besonders gut für dieses und jenes ist das eventuell unter Optimalen Bedingungen so oder schlicht einfach daher gesagt, weil der oft gekauft wird dafür.
Avatar war ein Kassenschlager genau genau wie 3D bei interessierten und auch in der 3D-Technik giebt es große unterschiede von Hersteller zu Hersteller.

Diese Filme die unteranderem oben schon aufgelistet habe sind in auf Blu-Ray in 4K erhältlich und wurden auch in 4k gedreht einen von denen kannst du Beruhigt gucken und weißt das ist echtes 4K Material was nicht Hochgerechnet wurde. Also von möglichst hoher Quali.
HDR müssten die alle mitbringen, würde mich wundern wenn nicht. Wenn du dir sicher sein willst kannst du endsprechende Auswahl ja nochmal per google auf HDR implementierung überprüfen.
Meine Info ist das eine 4K Blu-Ray HDR10 (Was auch dein TV unterstütz) mitbringen MUSS.
Vlt. kann das ja auch nochmal jemand bestätigen. Google weiß es aber sicher!

Du musst deine Fragen unter Angabe sämtlicher wichtiger Infos Konkretisieren.
Sonst weiß wie in diesem fall keiner so richtig was du möchtest

Nichts für ungut

Grüße


----------



## EX-Buzz (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke er will einfach einen Vorschlag haben, welche Filme ihm das ganze Spektrum von 4k + HDR zeigen. Hoffe ich hab das jetzt so richtig verstanden.

Als Filmvorschlag von meiner Seite:

Life of Pi - Schiffbruch mit Tiger 
Der Marsianer - Rettet Mark Wattney
EXODUS Götter und Könige


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Dezember 2016)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Ich denke er will einfach einen Vorschlag haben, welche Filme ihm das ganze Spektrum von 4k + HDR zeigen. Hoffe ich hab das jetzt so richtig verstanden.
> 
> Als Filmvorschlag von meiner Seite:
> 
> ...


 
ja ich hatte das jetzt auch endlich verstanden^^

Jenachdem wie viel Wert ehr auch technick setzt endgegen Filmischen geschmack kommt drauf an. Beides zusammen kann nur er selbst beurteilen!
Der Marsianer ist zwar in 5k Gedreht worden aber nach der Digitalen Bearbeitung im Filmstudio auf 2K Reduziert und für die 4K Blu-Ray wieder Hochgerechnet worden heißt da werden warscheinlich Details fehlen bei nah betrachtung, sprich an den gröberen kannten u.a.!
Life of Pi wurde sogar nur in 2K gedreht, also Praktisch nur in Full-HD(etwas mehr 2048 statt 1920 Pixeln is kla)
Exodus ist auch hoch Skaliert soweit meine Info- weiß ich aber nich ganz genau

Also auch keine "Echten 4K Filme" sie sehen natürlich trotzdem besser aus als ihre Full-HD Pendanten.
Vor allem in dem Überwiegend Animierten Film Life of Pi dürfte HDR gut zu geltung kommen.

wie gesagt:
"Den besten Film kann es nicht geben!!" Nicht Technisch(auch nicht Geschmacklich was ja klar sein dürfte)
Genau wie "Die Beste CPU"
oder "Das beste Auto"

Ich kann vom Technischen und auch Geschmaklichen Aspekt her (4K),diese hier hervorheben:

Wenn du Expendables 3 nehmen möchtest, hast du einen "echten" 4K Film! Vieleicht kommt HDR bei den Explosionen gut. Und etwas Landschaft giebs ja auch noch im Hintergrund^^
ist zwar ein Stumpfer Film  Aber gekuckt hab ich ihn auch.

Maze Runner Teil 1

Salt oder Hancock


----------

